# Please join us in prayer and support



## Jake Allen (Jun 2, 2013)

For Donnie and Deborah Poole. Their son Tom was taken early this morning in an accident. 
Thomas Poole was a fine young man.
Words to describe my shock are not coming to me right now.
I pray for God's comfort and guidance for Donnie and Deborah through these dark days.
When arrangements are known, we will post them here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh man............there just aren't words. So sorry to hear this and prayers are definitely sent for both of them.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 2, 2013)

I will pray that god helps them through these tragic times. I am so very sorry for your loss Mr. Poole


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent. Dave


----------



## brushy creek bryan (Jun 2, 2013)

You are both in our prayers  BCB AND FAMILY


----------



## Al33 (Jun 2, 2013)

May the entire Poole family receive the peace and comfort that only the Gpod Lord can provide. My heart ache's for them as I lift them up in prayer.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 2, 2013)

My heart sure is aching for them , having walked this road  myself, I know how lost they are right now. 
Praying for some comfort for them, as they go through these dark days up ahead.
never had the chance to meet Tom, but Donnie & Deborah sure are fine folks, I know he will be missed deeply.. RIP Tom.


----------



## RPM (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this.
Praying for GOD'S grace for all.
To have a child taken, I can't image the grief.
We just saw Donnie at Ranger.
He's such a nice guy.
My heart aches for them.

Jeff, thanks for letting us know.
If anyone hears of ANY needs we can help with please post them, I've got an open week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent for the Poole family. Very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 2, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## pine nut (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear God, Please be near the Poole family as they walk this path of tragedy and sorrow.  Hold their hands and comfort them with your love and compassion.  Please give them assurance that death is not the end and that they will see him again!

My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you Donnie and Deborah and my church will be praying for you all , my friends.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 2, 2013)

Thomas will always be remembered for his kindness and goodness, he learned this from his parents. No words that i know to ease this pain, just  prayers.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 2, 2013)

My heartfelt sympathy and prayers go out to Donnie, and the Poole family. I pray that God will comfort them through this tragic time.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jun 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for their loss. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't  find words for this personally , heartfelt prayers for Donnie and his family . May God grant them peace and healing that only He can give.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2013)

The loss of this fine young man has me in shock. I don`t know what to say. Tom was a friend. My thoughts and prayers go out to Donnie and Deborah.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent!   May the LORD bless and hold you during these trying times.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 2, 2013)

No words can express how we feel for Donnie and Deborah right now. Our hearts ache for them in the loss of their son. 

Tom was a fine young man who always had us in stitches when he was around. He will truly be missed. 

May God comfort and hold them close in this difficult time.


----------



## snakekiller (Jun 2, 2013)

all our prayers are with you Donnie and deborah we will pray for gods hand on all of you


----------



## bigdawg25 (Jun 2, 2013)

My prayers go out to Poole family for this tragedy, and I'll pray that the lord gives them enough strength to cope with this.


----------



## morning hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the Poole family.


----------



## baldfish (Jun 2, 2013)

Donne and Deborah so very sorry for your loss
Thoughts and prayers yall and the rest of the Poole family


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 2, 2013)

Been thinking about Donnie all morning. Nolan, my wife and me will be praying for y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 2, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this. Prayers go out to Donnie and Deborah.


----------



## Rare Breed (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2013)

I've only met Donnie once and liked him immediately, good folk for sure, my thoughts & prayers with the family.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers for the whole family.  Terribly sorry to hear this.


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 2, 2013)

I pray that God will send the holy spirit of comfort to the entire Poole family at such a difficult time. May the peace of God which surpasses all understanding surround all of you and provide strength in the days ahead. God bless the Poole family I am so sorry to hear of this tragic loss. My heart goes out to all of you.


----------



## JayTee (Jun 2, 2013)

Dang Mr. Poole. I'm truly sorry to hear this. Sadly I've been through this myself & am still goin through it. 
If there's anything at all I can do, just let me know.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 2, 2013)

Donnie and Mrs Deborah, my thoughts and prayers are lifted up for y'all. May God give you peace and comfort in this tragic time.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent to the Poole family and friends. Truly sorry, Mr. Poole.


----------



## fredw (Jun 2, 2013)

Such sad news.  My prayers are added.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know how to put into words how this makes me feel.
You won't find finer folks anywhere than the Pooles, and all I can say is I am truly sorry and keep the faith.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2013)

May the Lord comfort and give your Family the strength needed to get through this tragic time in your lives.


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 2, 2013)

I am in shock reading this. God please in some way comfort the Pooles in a way only You can. Melissa and I will be in constant prayer for yall.


----------



## K80 (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent for comfort and courage during this difficult time.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jun 2, 2013)

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JFortson (Jun 2, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers sent out to the entire Poole family.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 2, 2013)

Sad news.  Prayers go out to the Poole family.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. I will be praying for the family.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jun 2, 2013)

That is very sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to the Poole family.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 2, 2013)

So sorry to get this news. Prayers for  you and your family, Mr. Donnie. Know that the Lord is in charge and His plan is the ONLY plan, and we all fit into it somewhere. D.


----------



## Red Arrow (Jun 2, 2013)

We'll be praying for you.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats horrible! Im sorry to hear about this. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 2, 2013)

Watson-Giddens Funeral Home 
28 East Oglethorpe Street, Ellaville, Ga 31806 

Thomas (TomTom) Poole

Born: Tue Dec 24, 1991
Died: Sun Jun 2, 2013
Visitation 6:00 PM to 8:00 PM, Tue Jun 04, 2013
Graveside Services Wednesday 5:00 At the Poole Family Cemetery


----------



## hogless (Jun 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss I will be praying for y'all


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2013)

My prayers are added for the entire Poole family during this time of great loss.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 2, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> Watson-Giddens Funeral Home
> 28 East Oglethorpe Street, Ellaville, Ga 31806
> 
> Thomas (TomTom) Poole
> ...



Thanks, Tomi, for posting that.

Graveside will be in the hay field across from the club, for those of you familiar.

Donnie and Debra apprecitate all of your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Mr. Poole and family. I can not begin to imagine how hard this must be. I'm not a very religious person, but I have prayed and will continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent to the Poole family. Mike


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## frankwright (Jun 2, 2013)

Such sad news, I can only imagine the sorrow this brings.

Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 2, 2013)

donnie  and miss dedorah we are so very sorry,if any of us can do
anything let me know, love and prayers from all the dukes family


----------



## robert carter (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent from my House. RC


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers Sent for the Poole Family


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 2, 2013)

*Prayers*

Our prayers go out in the hardest of times and may God be with you to mend your hearts.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent, please know the Traditional family is here for you.

I am sick of hearing our young ones being taken from us unexpectedly this is 2 in as many weeks that have been close to home.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## YellowKnife (Jun 2, 2013)

...not sure what to say as I have no words.
But I ask that God will grant this family strength, peace and understanding that surpasses all limits of our human mind .


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. We'll be praying for your family.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 2, 2013)

The loss of a child is perhaps life's most difficult trial.  My heart goes out to you for the loss of your son.  You are in my prayers and may both of you feel the prayers of your friends and family lifting and sustaining you through the coming difficult days.


----------



## eman1885 (Jun 2, 2013)

prayers sent.


----------



## WildWillie (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Donnie and Deborah,our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 2, 2013)

prayers sent so sorry for your loss


----------



## D4 (Jun 2, 2013)

Praying for the Poole family.


----------



## Ellbow (Jun 2, 2013)

Words can't begin......I hope you find comfort in your memories of him. May those memories brings smiles to your faces and warmth to your hearts.
With love and prayer, we wrap our arms around you.
El


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 2, 2013)

Prayers sent!!! So sorry to hear about this. I will be praying for peace and comfort for yall.


----------



## mommabear (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear Poole family, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  May God's peace fill your hearts.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am at a loss of words , Tom was a fine young man , the first time I met him he made me feel right at home at the Poole Plantation ...

May Gods loving hand hold onto the Poole family in their loss ...

R I P Tom ...


----------



## trad bow (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 3, 2013)

Praying for the family.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Donnie and Deborah, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 3, 2013)

my God send peace and comfort to your family so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 3, 2013)

My god give the Poole family healing in this time of need. Prayers sent up


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 3, 2013)

Prayers and flowers sent.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 3, 2013)

Simply cannot imagine your grief.  Sincerely praying for the peace of God that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 3, 2013)

The Poole family is in our prayers.


----------



## markland (Jun 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear this and hope you can find some comfort!  Praying for the whole family.


----------



## bbb6765 (Jun 3, 2013)

So sorry, prayers sent


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry for your loss prayers sent


----------



## PRlongbow (Jun 4, 2013)

Our most sincere condolences We are so sorry for your loss you will be in our prayers


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Prayers sent up from me.  May God carry y'all through the tough days ahead.


----------



## gurn (Jun 4, 2013)

I know nothing I can say will help right now but I pray God watches over and comforts your family. We are praying for you.


----------



## LongBow01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prayin!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2013)

My sincerest condolences


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loose.  Praying for the Poole family!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 7, 2013)

Donnie and Debrah, I am saddened for you for the loss of your Son.  I pray you have some comfort from the Lord for your grief.
Dan


----------



## TGbow (Jun 9, 2013)

Prayers for the Poole family. May God comfort them in this time of loss.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2013)

Haven't been on here for a week, just found this thread. I don't have the words to say except that I am so, so sorry to hear of it and that y'all are in our thoughts.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 2, 2013)

It's hard to believe it has already been a month since Thomas left us. 
Donnie and Deborah, I know this has been the most painful and difficult month you have ever spent. 
I also know you are both still in shock, most probably a daily occurrence. The pain that pours from your hearts and minds seems to never let up, even in sleep. I wish I could ease that for you.
Please know that all our thoughts and prayers, are still being sent your way. Mine and Jeff's love is also sent to you both. We are here for you anytime 24/7.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 2, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> It's hard to believe it has already been a month since Thomas left us.
> Donnie and Deborah, I know this has been the most painful and difficult month you have ever spent.
> I also know you are both still in shock, most probably a daily occurrence. The pain that pours from your hearts and minds seems to never let up, even in sleep. I wish I could ease that for you.
> Please know that all our thoughts and prayers, are still being sent your way. Mine and Jeff's love is also sent to you both. We are here for you anytime 24/7.



Longest month of our lives. A parents worst nightmare, We need for all of yall to continue praying for our family.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 2, 2013)

dpoole said:


> Longest month of our lives. A parents worst nightmare, We need for all of yall to continue praying for our family.



We talk and think of y'all often Brother ....


----------



## pine nut (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't stopped.  God bless, comfort, and keep you in his hands.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 2, 2013)

Will do Donnie , we don't understand but God is in control of this.
Gods peace.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> It's hard to believe it has already been a month since Thomas left us.
> Donnie and Deborah, I know this has been the most painful and difficult month you have ever spent.
> I also know you are both still in shock, most probably a daily occurrence. The pain that pours from your hearts and minds seems to never let up, even in sleep. I wish I could ease that for you.
> Please know that all our thoughts and prayers, are still being sent your way. Mine and Jeff's love is also sent to you both. We are here for you anytime 24/7.



Tender words that express how we all feel, well said Tomi.


----------



## SOS (Jul 5, 2013)

Donnie, I am just seeing this.  Makes me sick.  As a parent, I cannot imagine the pain.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Wish I could do more.  Steve


----------

